# Smoker parts or drawings



## pt2pt (Jun 1, 2011)

HELP!!! I own a Longhorn Deluxe smoker. I have had it for 5 years and just this week the smoke box decided to rust through. I can use it a little longer but it won't last the summer. Char Broil no longer carries replacements and they claim there are no drawings for me to build from. Does anyone have the drawings or access to a replacement. I live in Northern Virginia where smoking meats is almost not heard of.


----------



## ohm (Jun 6, 2011)

The only thing I could think of is maybe check this out...



Might have to do some adjustments but other than that unless you know a metal fabricator might be SOL.


----------



## pt2pt (Jun 9, 2011)

You're right I may be SOL. I think I have a line on a fabricator though - as long as I can get some drawings or do them myself.


----------

